# 1 'basting' v's 2 per cycle - opinions please!



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi!
I've been offered a choice of IUI with either one or two bastings per cycle. Obviously two is more expensive and we also have a limited supply of sperm (12 vials). So I was wondering if 2 really made that much difference or if I should stick with one. What do you think?? 
hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Umm I would go with two if it had been offered but my clinic only did one.

Lots of luck to you whatever you decide to do


----------

